
Mayan-EDMS: Free Open Source Document Management System - Tomte
https://github.com/mayan-edms/mayan-edms/
======
itsthejb
Really fantastic tool. Glad I finally made the effort to export my PDFs
(previously stored in nextcloud) to this tool

